# RESERVE CHAMPION at year end invitational!



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh wow!! Congrats! You guys must have been fantastic and you must be so proud


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

It was soo awesome I am so proud of Bailey. He really stepped it up when it mattered. What a good boy


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!!

Got any pictures??


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I know my dad took some and he videoed the entire show. I'll get it up either here or in the critique section, depends on how brave I am feeling 

Also forgot to mention last year, I took Champion of the lower division, and I got a plaque last year and this year. Now I have two!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!! that is so exciting and I am so jealous!! my high school bearly had a rodeo team and the town I live in is so big on rodeo I talk about english (to some people) and they go "oh do you wear those wierd helmets?" Me: :-x LOL anyways GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! Post pics!



kathryn said:


> Over fences, we had a bit of a miscommunication and didn't end up pinning. By miscommunication... I mean I wanted him to go over the jump and he didnt haha.



I giggled at that. hehehe


----------

